# Need a Mitsubishi Distributer for 87 stanza wagon



## StanzaWagonLover (Nov 7, 2004)

I desperately need a distributer for my Stanza wagon. Its the Mistubishi version. Any help out there?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can use the Hitachi, but only as a complete unit! you cant swap parts between the two(but you knew that)


----------



## StanzaWagonLover (Nov 7, 2004)

Is it possible to use the Hitachi Distributor even though it has a vacum advance where the Mitsu version doesn't? Do they use the same modules and ECM?


----------

